# minis with a herd?



## cypressfarms (Aug 2, 2009)

My daughter has fell in love with minis. I'll be starting a herd of kiko and boers soon, and was thinking of adding the mini in to make my daughter happy. The thing I don't know is can a mini be kept along side bigger goats? Could their potentially be problems if I bought a mini doe with a boer type buck in the same paddock? I assume I could get a mini whether for her if the doe would be an issue. Would a mini be as "hardy" in a pasture type environment? Just checking with more experienced people before I create an accident. I really wouldn't want to buy a mini, have my daughhter fall in love with it, and some problem arise that I should have known about.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would not keep a fullsize buck with any mini doe, a wether as a buddy in a separate area would be in her best interest. The resulting kid from that breeding could be fatal for her as well as the kids....potential too big of babies that she could not deliver.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I agree with Liz. Why not just get a mini wether to be her pet? He should get along fine with the bigger goats, as long as they're plenty of room for him to get away when someone bigger is picking on him.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

I have found Nigerians tend to do well with any breed. I know people who have meat goats and Nigerians with out a problem. I have standard dairy goats and the Nigerians without a problem. The only problem I see is the buck - so my solution would be (that has already been mentioned) is to get a wether (now if you get a Nigerian buck - you are going to end up with Mini-Boers and Mini Kikos lols) if you want to keep the Nigerian with the boer buck. The boer buck will breed her and that most likely will be a problem.

Nigerians are a ton of fun - great for kids (that is why we started with them as Eileen was too small to handle the Alpines but they are still a dairy goat - Now we have all fallen in love with the breed and the Nigerians are now the family breed of goats lols).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you get a mini doe make sure your fences are beyond buck proof so that there is NO chance of her getting bred without your consent.

Mini goats are very hardy animals and they can handle just about any environment so that wont be a problem. Treat them like any other goat.

If you do get a mini get two -- that way they can pair off and they have eachother in the herd. And if you can get them from the same herd they will feel much more relaxed together being placed in a strange environment with such large goats as companions.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I would say get a wether and you'll be good.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with the others a mini wether or two would be great that was there is no chance for a buck to escape and breed the mini doe. It may not kill her to be bred. I know someone who had a big nubian buck breed their nigerian and the doe kidded fine, but stil...there is risk involved. Minis do very well in pasture environment. They need just the same care as any other goat does.


----------



## cypressfarms (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies! I think the way to go would be a whether or two.


----------

